# Finally picked up some extension tubes



## crimbfighter (May 29, 2015)

I purchased a set of Kenko extension tubes after debating for months if I wanted a set. They're pretty nice. Though my online order was accidentally duplicated when the browser froze and I didn't think the first order was placed... Had to refuse one when they were delivered.. I took them out for a test run in the flower garden. I attached them to my 70-200 for the first run. I was slightly surprised how they work on a zoom lens. Instead of zooming, it essentially words as a focus ring, then the focus ring is like a fine tune. It was just a surprise to me, I didn't expect them to work like this. It doesn't bother me though. Anyway, here were my first images with it. There is some lack of sharpness as I'm still figuring out my technique with the setup.

1. This bee did not want to show me anything but it's rump, until it finally gave me more, and then I missed focus...




2.




3.




4.




5. And lastly, a budding flower.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2015)

Nice; they're a fun toy!


----------



## crimbfighter (May 29, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nice; they're a fun toy!



Thanks! I think they were a good investment. Hopefully they will satisfy my macro desires enough keep my urge to buy a new lens at bay...


----------



## Derrel (May 29, 2015)

Pretty good first go with the tube set! The short and medium tubes are very useful. Some lenses, like the 300/4 AF-S and the 180 AF or AF-D are pretty good with tubes. The 300 is really super handy, due to the long length and already extremely close-focusing abilities. The keno set is pretty nice too, since it preserves everything--EXIF reporting, VR, autofocusing, aperture control, and so on.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Pretty good first go with the tube set! The short and medium tubes are very useful. Some lenses, like the 300/4 AF-S and the 180 AF or AF-D are pretty good with tubes. The 300 is really super handy, due to the long length and already extremely close-focusing abilities. The keno set is pretty nice too, since it preserves everything--EXIF reporting, VR, autofocusing, aperture control, and so on.



Thanks. I've really been impressed with them so far. I played around more last night after finding a toad in the yard!

1.




2.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jun 2, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 2, 2015)

JamesScott86 said:


> Excellent captures - well taken.


Thanks!


----------



## KenC (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like you're having fun.  The tubes will give you even more magnification when you use them on shorter focal length lenses.  For example, if you put 50 mm of extension tubes behind a 50 mm lens, you are down to 1:1 with the lens focused on infinity, and better than that if you focus closer than infinity.  Of course you're right on top of your subject, so this would be better for flowers and inanimate objects than for critters.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 2, 2015)

KenC said:


> Looks like you're having fun.  The tubes will give you even more magnification when you use them on shorter focal length lenses.  For example, if you put 50 mm of extension tubes behind a 50 mm lens, you are down to 1:1 with the lens focused on infinity, and better than that if you focus closer than infinity.  Of course you're right on top of your subject, so this would be better for flowers and inanimate objects than for critters.


Indeed I am! I remembered reading about how to calculate the magnification ratio when using extension tubes, but I hadn't gone back to find it again. It's simply a matter of extension tube length divided by lens focal length, right? I also didn't know that it was determined based on focusing to infinity. Thanks for the info!


----------



## KenC (Jun 2, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're having fun.  The tubes will give you even more magnification when you use them on shorter focal length lenses.  For example, if you put 50 mm of extension tubes behind a 50 mm lens, you are down to 1:1 with the lens focused on infinity, and better than that if you focus closer than infinity.  Of course you're right on top of your subject, so this would be better for flowers and inanimate objects than for critters.
> ...



Yes, that's how you get the magnification.  This has more details:
Macro Extension Tubes Close-up Lenses


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 2, 2015)

KenC said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...


Thanks for the link!

I ran around the yard like an idiot again today. These things have caused an addiction worse than drugs!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2015)

*Ode to The Closeup Nut*, 
    by Derrel ca. 1974

"Creatures great and small (but mostly small) feared him.
For he had a massive hand cannon, with an evil eye,
And he pointed toward them and bellowed,
Hold still! Hold still! I just want to shoot you!
And they were terrified, for the wind from his breath
shook the leaves upon which they rested."


----------

